# [SOLVED] Far Cry 1 graphic problem (white/blue water/ground)



## KarolKotowicz

Hi, i have problem with playing Far Cry on my new notebook.
Installed system Windows 7 SP1,
hardware:
i5-480, Nvidia GT 540m, 4gm Ram,

game looks like this:
http://i52.tinypic.com/eu0uhk.jpg
game graphic settings:
http://i55.tinypic.com/2inkwo.jpg
Shadows set on low because on any higher they make all BLUE (just like fog so thick that you cannot see your own hand).


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Far Cry 1 graphic problem (white/blue water/ground)*

Do you have the nvidia/Intel Optimus graphics?
Does the laptop show switching between the 2?


----------



## bruiser

*Re: Far Cry 1 graphic problem (white/blue water/ground)*

I had that problem once, but it was so long ago I don't remember the fix.


----------



## KarolKotowicz

*Re: Far Cry 1 graphic problem (white/blue water/ground)*

1) Yes, i have both graphics, which for me is new thing. First (to be able to install Nvidia drivers) i had to install Intel HD Graphics, then drivers to GT540m.
2) Maybe, but i dont know how to see.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Far Cry 1 graphic problem (white/blue water/ground)*

Look for the Optimus(sp) control panel and see if the game is listed to use the GT540.


----------



## KarolKotowicz

*Re: Far Cry 1 graphic problem (white/blue water/ground)*



wrench97 said:


> Look for the Optimus(sp) control panel and see if the game is listed to use the GT540.


You mean this thing?
(sorry for lame question but i am new to intel/nvidia stuff (always amd/ati)).
http://i52.tinypic.com/2a00xp4.jpg
If you meant anything else i dont know what it is, sorry...
Could you explain it more precisely?


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Far Cry 1 graphic problem (white/blue water/ground)*

No that's Intel Video control panel, your looking for the Nvidia panel> Newsentry - Notebookcheck.net News


----------



## KarolKotowicz

*Re: Far Cry 1 graphic problem (white/blue water/ground)*

Ahhh you mean this:
http://i51.tinypic.com/2hfqlax.jpg
... well it have a LOT of options. What should i do there?


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Far Cry 1 graphic problem (white/blue water/ground)*

Yes that's the one but I need a translator, I don't have one here to look at the options.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Far Cry 1 graphic problem (white/blue water/ground)*

Have a look at this page from Nvidia for the basics> How do I customize Optimus profiles and settings?

This one is on how to tell which GPU is being used> How can I tell if an application is being rendered on the IGP or GPU with Optimus?

What happens if you reset the graphics to medium across the board?


----------



## KarolKotowicz

*Re: Far Cry 1 graphic problem (white/blue water/ground)*

Do you want me to translate all of it? (it can be easier too just look for english version of this aplication and compare).

1) I used that thing, and made context menu entry (and used it as sugested).
2) After 1) that aplication shows that FarCry is using through GPU (not intel).
Meaning that for this moment (and before) problems was not caused by using intel HD Graphics but Nvidia gt540m all the time, there must be some other problem in settings, cause some newer nicer games (for egzample Gothic 3) plays good and smooth without any problem.
What next?


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Far Cry 1 graphic problem (white/blue water/ground)*

Start by lowering the setting in game to medium, if that makes a difference or it looks alright go move up to high and retest.


----------



## KarolKotowicz

*Re: Far Cry 1 graphic problem (white/blue water/ground)*

I tried many things.
It is about 2 options.
No-difference-in level as long as Lighting is LOW = (best possible effect seen on screens from 1st post).
Any higher than low-lighting settings - most thick fog in the world, all BLUE.
but ok, i'll try to set all on "medium" (through the game, not the config,exe).
Btw: i dont have access to anti-aliasing (grey inactive box).

Soon edit.

All (beside lighting quality) - Medium.
Texture Filter Quality - Bilinear (bilinear/trilinear)
Anisotropic Filter Quality - 2 (1/2/4 - 2 is medium)
Effect - no changes - worse details/effects + same blue/white ground/water.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Far Cry 1 graphic problem (white/blue water/ground)*

It's perplexing because the game should run like a top on your specs and it was designed/programed to showcase Nvidia cards.

Lets try this, Start/ in the search box type/ farcry.exe / right click on it in the results box from the drop down list select Restore previous version/click on the Compatibility tab check Run this program in compatibility mode select Windows Vista from the drop down box/ put a check in "Run this Program as an Administrator"

See if that makes any difference.

Are you on Win7 64 or 32?


----------



## KarolKotowicz

*Re: Far Cry 1 graphic problem (white/blue water/ground)*

Good to know that Nvidia cards are supposed to work good with this game 

I did what you asked (easier was to ask to find exec file in game folder .../FarCry/Bin32/FarCry -> Properties/Compatibility:
->1. Run this program in compatibility mode -> tried both Windows Vista (SP1), and Windows XP (SP3)
->2. Run as admin -> check in

Effect? No changes at all, alll looks same, blue ground+white water (without any effects). All other represetns settings which i select from option - if low - all looks crappy, if Very high - all looks very good. 
Only problem is ground + water.

I am using Win 7 Home Premium x64.

PS: I belive it doesnt make any difference but for the purpose of testing (easier to make screen shoots) all the time i am using window mode, not the full screen - because problem exist in both modes.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Far Cry 1 graphic problem (white/blue water/ground)*

There are 2 patches that may help patch 1.4> Patches and Fixes: Far Cry v1.4 Patch Full Install - Demo Movie Patch Download Section - GamersHell.com

And the 64 bit patch> Patches and Fixes: Far Cry AMD 64 US/UK Patch - Demo Movie Patch Download Section - GamersHell.com


----------



## KarolKotowicz

*Re: Far Cry 1 graphic problem (white/blue water/ground)*



wrench97 said:


> There are 2 patches that may help patch 1.4> Patches and Fixes: Far Cry v1.4 Patch Full Install - Demo Movie Patch Download Section - GamersHell.com
> 
> And the 64 bit patch> Patches and Fixes: Far Cry AMD 64 US/UK Patch - Demo Movie Patch Download Section - GamersHell.com


Thanks, I'll try the 1st link, 
but second is not good "This upgrade optimises the game for the AMD 64-bit processors under Windows XP Pro x64".
I am neither using AMD procrssor, nor Windows XP Pro 64..

EDIT:
Patch solved my problem. All looks great, thanks *wrench*, you helped me a lot, and you was very patient


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Far Cry 1 graphic problem (white/blue water/ground)*

It's an old update, there are various reports on the net of it clearing up the graphics on 64 bit systems of all types. remember the game was written for XP also.


----------



## KarolKotowicz

*Re: Far Cry 1 graphic problem (white/blue water/ground)*

Here goes another problem - mouse during game doesnt work - looking. Mouse buttons (1-shoot, 2 - aim) works fine, but looking around - fail. Strange that in menu mouse works ok, only during game it is dead.


----------



## KarolKotowicz

*Re: Far Cry 1 graphic problem (white/blue water/ground)*

Fixed: Somehow controls after aplying patch have changed, restoring Default controls in Controls menu fixed mouse problem.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Far Cry 1 graphic problem (white/blue water/ground)*

Good to hear that resolved both issues


----------



## KarolKotowicz

Technically patch caused second problem (befor aplying it there was nothing like default "mouse disable" option 
But simple restoring right default configuration in game controls fixed second problem, and now i am soon to end this great game. One again THANKS a lot Wrench, your help was amazing, and your commitment is admirable!

PS: Thanks for not closing this topic - thanks to that i was able to thank you once again.


----------

